# warn winches



## youknowit (May 31, 2010)

does anyone know were you can buy warn 2500 winch parts like the brushes and springs


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

you should be able to get that stuff from Warn. Go to their website and check out the customer service. I've got a Promark winch, and had to replace the contactor a couple of months ago. They sent me one out, no problem. Good luck


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

just google warnwinchparts, an it will take you where you need to be , or looked for dealers close to you, but going to warn site will be faster cause most dealers have to order the parts you need anyway


----------

